# Moving from Florida to Cape Town: Looking for reliable international shipping company



## Swandog (Sep 9, 2009)

We are moving from South Florida to Cape Town. I am doing research on a reliable international shipping company that I can use. We are looking for a 20ft container to ship household goods. Are there any companies that you can recommend? 

Thanks!!


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

We used *Allied Pickfords* to move household goods from South Africa to New Zealand & will be using the same company to move in reverse. We did not take a lot of stuff so used their shared container option, which delays transit time, but I'm sure they can offer you a 20ft container no problem.

Service in both countries were professional & efficient. I was especially impressed with Allied Pickfords South Africa who took the utmost care to ensure that our goods complied with the stringent NZ import regulations. NZ found only 1 "Daddy Long Legs" spider stowaway in the bubble wrap and it did not survive the trip!

Allied to Allied


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

I have friends who used a company called INTERNATIONAL MOVERS in the USA. See /intlmove.com.


----------

